# Green Bags



## NativeRose (Nov 15, 2003)

Yesterday I bought 10 "green" bags at Walgreens for groceries. I am so tired of all the plastic bags around my house. I always end up with more than I can use and like the idea of my own bags. They are a nice size and sturdy. No more can goods falling on my feet. They were 99 cents each and I feel they were well worth the investment. I am trying to go as "green" as possible. I have already eliminated as many chemicals in my house as possible. Vinegar is my friend!:clap:


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

Ya little treehugger:nana:


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

our local grocery sells them for 99 cents. i love them! they have nice flat bottoms so they stand up when full and not roll all over the car. now all i need to do is remember to take them with me.


----------



## NativeRose (Nov 15, 2003)

TexasArtist said:


> Ya little treehugger:nana:


You have no idea of how much of a "tree hugger" I have become (literally and figuratively). :bouncy:I have been pretty much chemical and pesticide free since 1977 when my father in law died as the result of exposure to a chemical/pesticide he used at the grain storage to kill grain moths and weevils. 

I now have an overabundance and variety of frogs, treefrogs, toads and lizards because I stopped using fire ant baits and other yard chemicals. When I did use those products my little froggies started to die off. It took me 2 years to get them back. I am trying to go all organic. It takes a little extra money and work but it is worth it.

Besides I love my trees and will hug them if I want to.:nana:


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

marvella said:


> now all i need to do is remember to take them with me.


Ain't that the truth!!!!  People _still_ stare at me when I bring mine to the grocery store.

*NativeRose* - You are sooooo right, though. No more stuff falling out all over the place! It's nice to see Walgreens has jumped on the bandwagon. Almost all the grocery store chains around us now offer the bags as well. Even WallyWorld has them, I think. And I was reading somewhere that Whole Foods either isn't, or won't be using plastic bags at all? Have to check that one. 

Green Is Good!!!! :bouncy: Going to hug my trees now, too!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

I love using the reusable bags! But it seems to annoy some stores when you take them in there and insist they use those instead of the plastic bags they have on the rack.


----------



## NativeRose (Nov 15, 2003)

ladycat said:


> I love using the reusable bags! But it seems to annoy some stores when you take them in there and insist they use those instead of the plastic bags they have on the rack.


They can just get annoyed as far as I am concerned.:duel: If enough of us do this then they will just have to change their ways. Besides if we all brought our bags maybe just maybe they would stop buying plastic bags themselves and pass the savings on to us..Probably just wishful thinking but sometimes nice things happen. 

Does anyone here at HT make these bags?

Texas grandma 
and newly labeled "Tree Hugger":bouncy:


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

There is a thread on the sewing forum about making these bags. As well as a link to a really nice site that sells them in various styles and sizes.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

NativeRose said:


> grandma
> and newly labeled "Tree Hugger":bouncy:


Look at the smiley I found!









We need to ask Chuck if he'll add that to the forum smileys here.


----------



## NativeRose (Nov 15, 2003)

QUOTE=ladycat;3008219]Look at the smiley I found!









We need to ask Chuck if he'll add that to the forum smileys here. [/QUOTE]

:nana::nana: Well I am jealous. I want one of those. Hey Chuck can we have more smilies please? 

I want some froggie ones too. I love the froggies and my trees. I especially love my tree froggies.:bouncy:


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

Oh don't worry I'm right there with ya. In the early 90 when I first started racing bikes, in one of the races we got sprayed by oen of those crop dusting planes. I don't know exactly what we were sprayed with but now I quite sensitive to scented things. I have to be careful who's house I go visit and sometimes even have to wait to get in a check out line at the store cause some of the mexican gals around here "marinate" themselves with the perfumes:grump::help:. 



NativeRose said:


> You have no idea of how much of a "tree hugger" I have become (literally and figuratively). :bouncy:I have been pretty much chemical and pesticide free since 1977 when my father in law died as the result of exposure to a chemical/pesticide he used at the grain storage to kill grain moths and weevils.
> 
> I now have an overabundance and variety of frogs, treefrogs, toads and lizards because I stopped using fire ant baits and other yard chemicals. When I did use those products my little froggies started to die off. It took me 2 years to get them back. I am trying to go all organic. It takes a little extra money and work but it is worth it.
> 
> Besides I love my trees and will hug them if I want to.:nana:


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I bought four bags at WalMart the other day. They were 1.00 each and are made of 85 percent recycled materials and are, themselves, recyclable. 

I plan to get more if Kroger ever gets some more...they can't keep them in stock...which is a good thing!


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Ravenlost - I looooove my blue Kroger bag! Only have one that I picked up when DH and I drove to AL to see his family last summer! People up here look a little puzzled when I use it, since we haven't a Kroger anywhere around! lol. 

And I did stop at Whole Foods last week (had a dentist appt, so I was in the area), and they are now only using 100% recycled paper bags. No more plastic!


----------



## MiniMama (Apr 18, 2008)

I have six bags from Publix, which I really like. They are $1.00 each, fairly large, (I can put alot of "stuff" in one of those things!), have good squared-off corners, and have a plastic insert in the bottom, so that they stand up real well. Publix started to carry these type of bags before Wal-Mart started selling their's, (which don't have the insert; I don't know about the size). I had taken mine to Wal-Mart one day, and the lady was going to try to charge me for them, until I showed her that they were not from WallyWorld. I'm actually thinking of buying more from Publix, just so I have enough to use, not only there, but at Wal-Mart as well, since I like them better.

I keep my bags in my vehicle; it's the only way I can remember to use them. Once in a while, I still forget, but I'm usually pretty good about it.


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

I have 4. I use them and try to immediately put them back in my car or I will forget them. I need another one or two. I came home with some plastic the other day because my stuff just would not fit. 

I slow the line down when I use them but I just do not care. I hated having all those plactic bags at the house and trying to remember to take them back for recycling. A LOT would pile up until I remembered.

The bags are great for other things as well. With that flat bottom they can carry so much.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Over 10 years ago, our local TOPS grocery store sold canvas shopping bags and my grandmother bought one because she walked to the store and it was very convenient for her to use the handled bag. I used it as a pattern and made my own bags out of cotton pillow-ticking (blue & white stripes) and I'm still using them today. They're easy to toss in the washer. I use them to hold our returnable pop bottles, so the bag goes back to the store with me when I return the bottles for deposit.

Most stores around here sell their bags for 99Â¢, I've seen all different colors depending upon the store. I was given a couple from Whole Foods, so those are usually in the car for us to use.


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

I went to using the bags because they hold more, easy to carry in the house, and don't spill out in the van. I got 6 from Walmart and used a paint pen to write my name on them and keep them in the van. I got a new cashier last week and had to show her how to use them.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

*designer* - I was out shopping the other day and had a similar experience.  
Nowadays, I keep my little purse with my wallet, etc. inside a hemp/linen small-grocery-sized bag. (Does that make sense?) So, if I'm out, I just use the hemp bag for purchases. Well, the cashier rang up my purchase, watched me take my own bag off my shoulder, and hand it to her. She looked puzzled, and started searching for the pricetag! We both giggled when I told her I brought it from home. "You mean, you don't want a plastic bag?" It was cute.


----------

